# goin to fish the ausable, any good bars worth hitting



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Ma deeters is a nice stop but the food has been pretty bad lately-at least the last couple times...


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

no offence but this is sad you get more hits on what bar to go to then where to fish.......ma deters used to rock and there usually was a good fight or two lol but i retired from my fighting days had a ball a few years back bouncing on midland street in bay city


----------



## redneck_hunter12 (Aug 15, 2006)

well im 22 so the ausable inn might be a nice place to go on friday or sat when were up there, wouldnt mind dancing with some nice looking girls. thanks for all of the input u guys!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

bilili_3 said:


> Since Oscoda/Greenbush is my home town I can "second" many of the recommendations. I was sorry to see the Greenbush Tavern burn on Memorial Day Weekend I think? About a month ago they totally cleared the site and since there is a new condo going up next door and I am wondering if will expand to block out all view of the lake  ! Hadn't heard of Ki Culyers though. Dont' get out as much to bars in the winter as the summer. Thanks for the tip.


My folks live in Harrisville niether one drinks , thats one the places they dine in town . A lot of boaters from the harbor this summer made it there hang out .


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

redneck_hunter12 said:


> well im 22 so the ausable inn might be a nice place to go on friday or sat when were up there, wouldnt mind dancing with some nice looking girls. thanks for all of the input u guys!


Sounds like your headed up to fish for something other then fish ? GOOD LUCK


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

redneck_hunter12 said:


> well im 22 so the ausable inn might be a nice place to go on friday or sat when were up there, wouldnt mind dancing with some nice looking girls. thanks for all of the input u guys!


If you are 22 you must go to this bar. Get there early enough to get a table near the dance floor. It will be on, trust me on this. You will get to see quite a show.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

northwoods bar m-33 just a mile north of the river in mio.they have some all night ball tournaments all summer or go upstream 6 miles to ma deters


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

silverdollar bar on old 27 between houghton lake and grayling.good burgers,
don`t stop at greens bar in roscommon,the women are mean and don`t like to share the pool table!good burgers.jacks bar outside of town on 18 -3 miles


----------

